# gas lift method



## حسام جاسم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يرجى من الاخوه مساعدتي في الحصول على اية معلومه تساعدني في بحثي للماجستيرهندسة نفط وهو (gas lift method) واكون شاكراً لكم .


----------



## fielo (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*Principles of Gas Lifting*

أخي الكريم..
مرفق لكم الباب الخامس من كتاب Oil and Natural Gas Engineering Handbook
أرجو أن يساعدك في بحثك

مشاهدة المرفق Gas Lift1.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Gas Lift2.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق Gas Lift3.pdf


----------



## fielo (31 ديسمبر 2007)

و هنا أيضا برسنتيشن عن مبادئ الرفع بالغاز
مشاهدة المرفق principle of gas lift.pdf


----------



## حسام جاسم (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ماقصرت0


----------



## سيدعلي ك (6 يناير 2008)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## محمد الخثعمي (11 يناير 2008)

you can check my space
http://www.4shared.com/file/1755877..._and_Technology_.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54

&

http://www.4shared.com/file/1756118...ries_-_Gas_Lift_.html?dirPwdVerified=5e99ea54


----------



## عمار القائد (12 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الهام (17 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Lazher30 (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وزادك الله علما


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 مايو 2012)

كتاب Gas Lift manual حمله من هنا


----------

